
Netflix’s U.S. Subscriber Numbers Are Slipping - r0n0j0y
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2019/07/netflixs-us-subscriber-numbers-are-slipping-q2/594322/
======
paulpauper
Way too early to draw any conclusions

